# Irrigation from lake that has been treated



## Scott (May 28, 2020)

I live on a lake (Down a canal) and we all pump directly from the lake for lawn irrigation. This year the county started treating with a new chemical for weed control. When they treat, they flag the yard (see below) with the chemical. Usually they say wait about 3 days. This one says, wait a month!! I'm like whaaaaa?

My question... anyone familiar with this chem and is it really necessary to wait that long?

Thanks! (Not sure if this is the right section to post)


----------



## Scott (May 28, 2020)

Nobody...? Crickets? lol


----------



## ABC123 (Jul 14, 2017)

id wait the 30 days. From reading a few site it could make it all white and possibly kill it.

https://dnr.wi.gov/lakes/plants/factsheets/FluridoneFactsheet.pdf


----------

